# How to clean tyres properly?



## EoinE (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

How do you clean the tyre side walls properly?

Do you use some sort of scrubbing brush to remove dirt and stuff?

I presume that a nice clean surface will be better for your tyre gel of choice



I got a new car recently and have learned so much from this great site. I realised I didn't know much....


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Best way is to use a degreaser any think like megs, g101, Surfex HD All Purpose Cleaner/Degreaser spray on to tyre face and use a strong brush like nail brush or 
Tyre Scrubber with handle. and watch the dirt release its self.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/tyre-scrubber.php?cPath=25_31


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I use some apc and a tyre brush and give them a good scrub :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

steam is probably the best way
APC/Degreaser is another

I use a refinishing product to clean mine since dont have steam
dont use any tyre shine product though. 
use C2 or Glare Ultra Wash in waterless style to dress them


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Asa sell stardrops apc £1.00 and tyre brushes for under £2.50


----------



## EoinE (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey,


Cool. That brush does look handy with it being slightly curved and the handle. 

Nail brush seems like the cheap option...

So I'll want to be using a stronger detergent than for my bodywork then?

I presume if I don't lash the cleaner all over the place it won't strip too much of the sealant off my wheels


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah defo on the APC/Degreser route. I use the megs range and the megs tyre brush, nice stiff bristles on the inside and soft bristles on the outside; so if you do catch your alloy there will be no damage. Wait and till fully dry and then dress. I tend to use CG New Look Trim Gel.:thumb:


----------



## EoinE (Feb 5, 2011)

Will pick something stronger up that my AG shampoo then.

I might take a spin to the motor factors / halfords this afternoon.

Car needs a wash and a quick wet wax for a trip next Sunday.


Tyre gels seems to be the way to go. Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I use very hot water and washing up liquid with a stiff brush, washing up liquid is designed to get rid of grease and is cheap and works well

Kev


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

spursfan said:


> I use very hot water and washing up liquid with a stiff brush, washing up liquid is designed to get rid of grease and is cheap and works well
> 
> Kev


Washing up liquid is not good for rubber, use on APC.
:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I use my wheel cleaner spray it on wheels and tyres, do wheels then scrub tyres, seems to get the muck off of them


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

I use Megs APC and a stiff brush. Works a treat :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Washing up liquid is not good for rubber, use on APC.
> :thumb:


Better not wash up with the marigolds tonight then :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Blit hamber surfex hd for me really brings all the dirt out and leaves great base for tyre dressing


----------



## EoinE (Feb 5, 2011)

Now hands that do dishes can be soft as your tyres.... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

G101 and a tyre brush for me, dirt just runs off


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

APC and scrubbing brush for me too!


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I find my current wheel cleaner (Espuma Revolution) really cleans tyres well, just sprayed on without agitation you can see the dirt it lifts, I scrub with a stiff brush too just to be sure most of the muck is off. Other than that a fairly strong G101 solution gets most of the crap out.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

mattsbmw said:


> I use my wheel cleaner spray it on wheels and tyres, do wheels then scrub tyres, seems to get the muck off of them


works for me as well :thumb:


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

bilbery works fine with detailing brush when im lazy. Otherwise once in a while i get my steam cleaner out, the steam cleaner has small attachement with stiff bristles and it works wonders with the tyres. Then scrub the tyres with old MF and apply dressing.


----------

